
Reducing Indoor Carbon Dioxide - caust1c
https://segment.com/blog/reducing-indoor-carbon-dioxide/
======
tlb
They claim to measure CO2 with an Eve device [0], but the Eve device only
measures VOCs (CO2 is not a VOC) and is super-vague about what sort of VOCs is
measures and how.

[0] [https://www.elgato.com/en/eve/eve-
room](https://www.elgato.com/en/eve/eve-room)

